# Last Time You Fed Live Food To Your P.



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

When was the last time you fed live food like goldfish/mostly live fish to your piranhas?









Just curious!!!!


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Never (thats not to say that my fish havnt eaten the odd otto or something I put in the tank for a purpose other than being eaten).


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> Never (thats not to say that my fish havnt eaten the odd otto or something I put in the tank for a purpose other than being eaten).


Awesome...I like that....







me personally don't like to feed live because I might introduce parasites to the tank.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Fed my manny live once, caribe and reds 2 times and elong like 6 times because its so sweet watchin him hunt and kill. Last time i fed live was over a month ago.


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

i feed live a lot


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

gave my new a manny a convict that came out of the wifes tank because it killed her guppys , as expected it lived for a few days and after i raised the temp slightly came back a couple of hours later to find half a convict , no more live feedings for him , its going to be all fresh fish and frozen foods from now on. did manage to get one picture of the carnage , if requested i can add it.


----------



## colt (Apr 16, 2006)

both my Sanchezi have some feeder guppies, the smaller one has eaten most of them. The bigger Sanchezi just chases them around the plants, it makes him feel special.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

My Geryi rather recently, wanted to see if he could co-exist with other fish (tetras) and well after a few days a few were missing so he got some nice little snacks... other than that I know he picks off an otto here or there and some ghost shrimp... everything has been quarantined.

My Mac... he is just a bastard fish and kills ANYTHING that moves in his tank... so I usually put new born baby guppies in his tank to amuse him, otherwise he eats my plants... god only knows why he likes plants when he could have shrimp, smelt, tilapia, etc all day.

My big black diamond seems to be fond of some turquoise rainbows I was trying out... got three, only two left and I know he chases them at night when they go to sleep. Other than that, he leaves the neons, platies and catfish alone. Usually he is more than happy with his shrimp and smelt and such.

Overall, live feeding isnt something I do in general, but my tanks are planted so there are usually other living things in them and if they get eaten I know it is a chance I have taken by having them in the same tank. All fish get quarantined before going into any of my tanks though so Im not all too concerned about parasites/diseases.


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

proud to have never fed live while i had my piranha, i enjoy the fish for being a fish not that it can eat feeders.


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

to Feeding nad Nutrition Forum

Harry


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2006)

The last thing I fed live (besides earthworms) was this Creek Chub about two weeks ago.


----------



## Kudos (Dec 22, 2005)

last thing I fed alive to was to my Sanchezi a long time ago. it was a crawfish


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

baby texas cichilds.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Mattones said:


> baby texas cichilds.


Better than goldfish/I guess...,


----------



## Pyri (May 26, 2005)

Several month ago. A goldfish


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

RB 32 said:


> baby texas cichilds.


Better than goldfish/I guess...,
[/quote]

is that not good? I was told to.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Mattones said:


> baby texas cichilds.


Better than goldfish/I guess...,
[/quote]

is that not good? I was told to.
[/quote]
yea, if you need to feed live that's a better alternative.

But why do you need to feed live??


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

several months ago i belive, 4 inch koi


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

RB 32 said:


> baby texas cichilds.


Better than goldfish/I guess...,
[/quote]

is that not good? I was told to.
[/quote]
yea, if you need to feed live that's a better alternative.

But why do you need to feed live??
[/quote]

It was a must.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

My sanchezi gets live redworms on a regular basis and my little marginatus gets live blackworms almost daily. Other than that, the occasional ghost shrimp, or unsuccessful dither fish (tetras or guppies). Rhom, geryi, and brandtii get mainly frozen shrimp, krill, or tilapia.


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

I feed mine ruby reds after I had them about a month to make sure thier not sick

....minnows
....worms..
/some day when they get bigger im gonna put a whole live chicken in there and film it

/maybe a cat to


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

luciferzone said:


> I feed mine ruby reds after I had them about a month to make sure thier not sick
> 
> ....minnows
> ....worms..
> ...


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)




----------

